# ICD-10 excludes 1 note for Suicidal Ideation



## bridgettemartin (Sep 3, 2014)

R45.851 - Suicidal Ideation

My Encoder lists an Excludes 1 note for this code that states
'Excludes 1 header-symptoms and signs constituting part of a pattern of mental disorder (F01 - F99)'.

When I look in my 2014 ICD-10 draft book, I do not find an excludes 1 note like this.  

Can anyone shed some light on this?  Am I missing something?
Much appreciated!

Bridgette


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 3, 2014)

the encoder is correct, look in your code book again this is a subchapter exclusion for codes R40-R46, and the encoder knows that.  so in your code book look just above code R40 and you should see the subchapter heading titled Symptoms and Signs involving cognition, perception, emotional state, and behavior.
When coding you must adheqar to all notes which includes chapter and subchapter as well as category instructions.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Sep 3, 2014)

Despite what I thought was a careful search, I completely overlooked that.

Thanks!


----------



## BenCrocker (Sep 12, 2014)

Shows that you must also read the section code numbers for added caveats.


----------

